# cycling tank



## nfederick (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo diary of the live rock curing process?
I am not sure if the green is the right algae or something I need to rectify.
Tank has been cycling for two weeks, ammonia is still high and I performed a 50% water change this past weekend.


55 gal
40 lbs fiji; 30 lbs haitian; 10 lbs hawaiian waterfall base rock
24" 1x250W 10K lighting


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it is more than likely the algea from cycling process. what does it look like?


----------



## nfederick (Feb 9, 2007)

*cycling*

It is green and some of it looks a little fuzzy.


----------

